# [tip] update vers gtk+-2.4.14

## sireyessire

Pour ceux qui auraient envie de mettre à jour cette lib avant qu'un fix ait été fait.

Cela s'adresse plus à des gens qui sont en x86, qui viennent de passer à gcc-3.3.5, vous devriez avoir une erreur de complation pour ce paquet(mais surement aussi pour d'autres) : des grep qui ne trouvent pas les libraries pour le linkage.

La solution c'est de faire un 

```
su -

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

Voilà ça aidera peut-être des personnes devant leur  *Quote:*   

> src_compile failed : no error message

 

Enjoy

nb: je pense que cela va être corrigé assez vite mais en rajoutant ce fix_libtool_files.sh à la fin de l'emerge de gcc donc si vous l'avez déjà emerger, la solution est simple plutôt que de devoir le ré-emerger

----------

## Dais

C'est notamment la solution pour régler le problème de mise à jour de K3B.

Merci Sireyessire ^^

----------

## Osboots

Merci pour cette astuce !

Ca rique de régler pas mal de problèmes d'emerge ...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

ben disons que ce procédé resoud les problemes dus au changement de version de gcc, deja explique ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225450

----------

## Osboots

Oups j'avais pas vu   :Embarassed: 

----------

